# Zombie Apocalypse Plan!!!



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

load up all the guns in my jeep and head for the hills. Avoid the city. figure out the rest as things happen. Ill just keep on bullet in the pocket for myself if chit really hits the fan


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Molotov cocktails and an 870...


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

:doh: Jk man 
If the chit hit the fan im getin all the guns, ammo, food and water in the house. And loading them up in my pickup and heading to a remote region of canada or alaska where theres no people. No people = No " Zombies ".
By the way you might enjoy AMC movie channels "The Walking Dead."


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I will just sit on my mountain top and knock them off 1 by 1 with my 7mm.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll choot em with the alphamax and rage! Lol.. Might have a 10 gauge to back me up. Lol


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Walking Dead= good show. I'd take the jeep and head for the mountains out in MT. Like what they did in Red Dawn.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> Walking Dead= good show.


It is pretty good.... New episode tonight.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

There might actually be a zombie apocalypse someday, soon? But the zombies will just be people enraged because they can't afford food if these prices keep on their current track! Yikes!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Well first off there are people in Canada lol and my plan is to jump in the truck with all my "toys" steal food and water, gas, and go north. Defend myself for as long as i can, then, if the time comes, well you know :dead:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Stay in my house...And make my yard look like normandy beach... Then pick em off with the 06 and AR.. And for some CQB and stopping power 44 mag!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

stay in my house. on top of a hill so i can see anybody coming and just pick em off from the window


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Um im going to team up with a couple of my buddies and we are going to put a blade on the front of a tahoe or suburban and get all the guns we can and all the ammo we can and all the food we can and find a nice hill top where you can see a lot and camp out and kill anything we want and live life to the fullest while we are still alive. But i dont think that will ever happen because i dont think god would let it happen.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Im guna find a buch of guna in the back of a car and paint "3" on the side and yell as loud as i can "thank God for ********!!!!"


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

wow.. aaron, just wow

ya want backup?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> wow.. aaron, just wow
> 
> ya want backup?


 I'm in!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

best overall gun for zombies would be .17 , long distance and lightwieght ammo, and .22 close range and good ammo both scoped and a .22 pistol


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

what noone thinks about is eventually they have to rot away they are just rotting flesh magots and things would eat em away.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Aaron Groce said:


> Im guna find a buch of guna in the back of a car and paint "3" on the side and yell as loud as i can "thank God for ********!!!!"


yep!! if ya ever need help, im in!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just great guys keep it coming,And yes I do watch walking dead and its amazing.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> what noone thinks about is eventually they have to rot away they are just rotting flesh magots and things would eat em away.


Including you?


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

Kill em all! LOL


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Just great guys keep it coming,And yes I do watch walking dead and its amazing.


Did you see last nights episode???


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Gunshots attract more zombies. I would carry a gun and lots of ammo but Machetes don't need reloading! Also I would have to get working on my cardio.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

flynh97 said:


> Did you see last nights episode???


No i didn't but i am watching it tonight. What i would do is get all the guns toghether and ammo.Fletch all the arrows we have and put them in a quiver and shoot the zombies with my bow as much as i can to keep it quit. Stick to the woods behind my house make a treehouse cause i dont think zombies can climb and when winter if i make it that long go to my house and live there.Harvest deer and other animals to not starve and get water from my house in giant jugs when i can or get from spring house up on hill. I will also put signs up that you can see from the roads id any survivors.We have about 12 bricks off 22 bullets so keep a 22 on my side. Even though its a 22 one shoot to the head they will die.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

You know teaming up with some buddies aint a bad idea....
Yesterdays Walking dead was awsome....... someone needs to smack that little brat Carl up though.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

notbulbous said:


> Gunshots attract more zombies. I would carry a gun and lots of ammo but Machetes don't need reloading! Also I would have to get working on my cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk




lol cardio is a zombieland rule if you have ever seen that movie


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got plenty of shotguns and rifles and pistols. shotguns would be my main weapon to use since theyre greatly appreciated at close range, and my rifles for busting them way before they get close enough to me, and also maybe some explosive tips for my arrows so if theres a whole group of them. keep the doors locked, bars protecting the windows and plenty of food to keep me alive, and one special bullet just in case I am out of everything and I know I wont be able to survive any longer 

I've seen Zombieland its funny, I like all of his rules, always remember to limber up lol!

I've watched the Walking dead instantly on Netflix, just waititng for another season of it to be put on there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep a little ruger 10/22 with a silencer would be the best bet of a gun in my arsenal now that you say that.


BowTecArcher11 said:


> No i didn't but i am watching it tonight. What i would do is get all the guns toghether and ammo.Fletch all the arrows we have and put them in a quiver and shoot the zombies with my bow as much as i can to keep it quit. Stick to the woods behind my house make a treehouse cause i dont think zombies can climb and when winter if i make it that long go to my house and live there.Harvest deer and other animals to not starve and get water from my house in giant jugs when i can or get from spring house up on hill. I will also put signs up that you can see from the roads id any survivors.We have about 12 bricks off 22 bullets so keep a 22 on my side. Even though its a 22 one shoot to the head they will die.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep He wont let that happen, and I dont think that it could ever happen, but its fun to talk about it, although to me this kind of prep will prep us for the muslims over in iraq and wehat not coming over here for a terrorists invasion, I wouldnt be surprized if that would happen, then I'd be breaking out the bolt actions and goin' sniper on their diaper heads lol!


NEhunter22 said:


> Um im going to team up with a couple of my buddies and we are going to put a blade on the front of a tahoe or suburban and get all the guns we can and all the ammo we can and all the food we can and find a nice hill top where you can see a lot and camp out and kill anything we want and live life to the fullest while we are still alive. But i dont think that will ever happen because i dont think god would let it happen.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha lol! yep I'll be one opf them if that's the case!!! 


cuttingedge said:


> There might actually be a zombie apocalypse someday, soon? But the zombies will just be people enraged because they can't afford food if these prices keep on their current track! Yikes!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^ NICE  sounds good... good ole huntin rifle and plenty of ammo... on a good sturdy tower with no way up, ill be pickin off all day! i wonder what a 300 win mag would do to a zombie??? 50 cal.!!!! i could go on all day  if there were zombies i would be good to go for a while, about 2000 rounds of .22 at home and several hundred 12 gauge, about 2 1/2 dozen arrows and im sure dad has some ammo hid somwhere! when my great uncle died all his guns went to my dad, i wanna know where they are! i know there are two 44 mags! i wouldnt use them though... i would be scared... zombies cant touch this!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> yep he wont let that happen, and i dont think that it could ever happen, but its fun to talk about it, although to me this kind of prep will prep us for the muslims over in iraq and wehat not coming over here for a terrorists invasion, i wouldnt be surprized if that would happen, then i'd be breaking out the bolt actions and goin' sniper on their diaper heads lol!


 hahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah most likely it aint going to happen but you never know. Did you guys see the new hornady zombie bullets. Its just a big money maker for the people that want to buy zombie bullets. Here is a pic of them


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

bonecollector 3 said:


> You know teaming up with some buddies aint a bad idea....
> Yesterdays Walking dead was awsome....... someone needs to smack that little brat Carl up though.


Definetly. That kid seems to screw EVERYTHING up!


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Ar-15 with alot of ammo.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

This would be my vehicle of choice in a Zombie Apocalypse. If I had to leave my house


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Teamin up would be a great idea... looks like an international or a case because of the wieghts on the rims


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

them Hornady zombie bullets are funny, I'd have to buy a box of them in .44 mag. just cause.
oh and my Oh crap gun would be my Ruger Vaquero .44 mag. that has a 7.5" barrel and the other oh crap gun I want to have anyway would be a Ruger 1911 in 45 ACP.
basically to me anything I'd use to shoot terrorists with would be what I'd use on Zombies since you want something that wouldnt detect where you are, and when things get too close you pull out the loud blow their heads into bits guns, although I'd love to scare the life out of the person next the guy who's head just turned into a canoe, as well as the guy behind him whos dead as well before he hears the next shot


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I don't know bout yall but I hav been preparen for a zombie apocalypse or any SHTF scenario for years. Load up all guns, canned food,1000's of rounds of ammo, and seeds we've been storin and head for the cabin. Of course the guvment prolly wood have eliminated us with the napolm b4 we ever made it outta the city.
Anyone ever seen doomsday preppers?


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I've seen it. I think its ok, some of the people are cool, but some are not. Only saw like the first 3 episodes though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I havent seen that show but all I know is some of them go WAY too far on that all.
the only thing I prepare for in robbers and the vague thought of a terrorist attack which I wouldnt be surprized if that would happen, just think of all the terrorist bombings and bombing attempts that have gone on in the last 10-12 years, and it will get worse I'm sure but like I said, them diaper heads aint got a chance if they come over here in our country, although I say that and all the city people w/no guns will be the first to scatter, but I'll be crackin rounds off until they blow me up, which they wont be able 2 since I'll be shooting them before they launch their explosives hopefully.
keep good and concealed, use a good accurate rifle with a supressor and a 1911 to use when they get too close to me.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got a smith & wesson mp & 5 semi auto its a ba little gun, Also got a colt m4 22.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

my dads a cop and ive just never been a believer in a revolver in a police situation or any clutch situation such as a zombie attack, just due to the loose rounds only 5-8 rounds and having to reload moore, semi autos have mags and can be preloaded id go with glock 17 in .40 cal and an AR or a good old 870 with slugs


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> I havent seen that show but all I know is some of them go WAY too far on that all.
> the only thing I prepare for in robbers and the vague thought of a terrorist attack which I wouldnt be surprized if that would happen, just think of all the terrorist bombings and bombing attempts that have gone on in the last 10-12 years, and it will get worse I'm sure but like I said, them diaper heads aint got a chance if they come over here in our country, although I say that and all the city people w/no guns will be the first to scatter, but I'll be crackin rounds off until they blow me up, which they wont be able 2 since I'll be shooting them before they launch their explosives hopefully.
> keep good and concealed, use a good accurate rifle with a supressor and a 1911 to use when they get too close to me.


I don't think they go too far at all, its only a matter of time until somekind of disaster happens and cuts off all kinds of civilization whether it be sand monkeys launching a nuke, an EMP goes off, or obama declaring divine rule over America. 
It's all gunna hit the fan eventually


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> my dads a cop and ive just never been a believer in a revolver in a police situation or any clutch situation such as a zombie attack, just due to the loose rounds only 5-8 rounds and having to reload moore, semi autos have mags and can be preloaded id go with glock 17 in .40 cal and an AR or a good old 870 with slugs


Glock's hardly ever fail but many and I mean MANY auto's fail to load or fire correctly I knew a guy who had like 6 and only one worked right and they were'nt complete junk just didn't fire tried 4 different ammo brands. Then he bought a cheapy S&W 38 special fires everytime he pulls the trigger with ANY ammo.. Jmho


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> I don't think they go too far at all, its only a matter of time until somekind of disaster happens and cuts off all kinds of civilization whether it be sand monkeys launching a nuke, an EMP goes off, or obama declaring divine rule over America.
> It's all gunna hit the fan eventually


I say that Iran's gonna get a bomb Israel will destroy Iran then Russia and China will invade Israel and America won't do a thing... Atleast not with the current administartion.. I don't see a huge terrorist takeover from any of those middle east countries.. they're too small Russia or China would be smarter..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If the world goes to thermo-nuclear war on a global scale, world ends....

As for side arms, give me a stock 1911 over anything else any day, and that's for any situation. If I gotta run with limited capacity in the gun, I'll take 7 and make em count


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

As many bombs as everyone has today and how powerful they are we will be gone if there is a nuclear war lets just hope that it doesnt happen in are time. The world could end any day now but we just have to hope that we make all the right moves so it doesnt happen.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the main thing about revolvers is that they are simple so they wont fail on you and that they can handle some seriously powerful cartridges, but the 6 rounds from my single action are very deadly but after those 6 rounds I got a 15+ second reload.
to me the best personal defense gun in situations like were talking about is a 1911, theyve been around for over 100 years, basically unchanged and theres a reason they are still very popular. reliable, accurate, great stopping power, just imo the best semi-auto gun out there. my next gun purchase will be a 1911.
I like my Ruger Vaquero because its a cool gun, just like a colt saa, but tougher, better, and safer to shoot and with it being a .44 Mag. its a great hunting gun to me for hogs and deer, although I'd like hunting with a 1911 as well, and in some situations as for a side arm when elk hunting where u have the danger of bears I'd probably rather have the Ruger .44 mag, since its got some stopping power and in that just in case it happens situation you know it wont misfire or not load the next round. but on the other hand, the 1911 will be good because some of them are lighter than a big .44 revolver, and u got 8 rounds usually, and since its semi auto and not single or double action you got a single action trigger but that;s semi-auto so u can get more rounds down range in less time, but you sacrifice some stopping power so to me its a tied situation, although for me I would prob, chose the .44 since in the heat of the moment I know I can pop off 6 rounds pretty darn quick, and those 6 rounds will be super powerful but if my 1911 is noticeably lighter I'll just pack an extra clip with me and cycle one in the chamber and put the safety on it.

but as far as the Zombie invasion or terrorist invasion I will pick up the 1911 before the .44 mag, unless I try to terrify the others guys by demolishing the first guy to break into my house


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Good ole' Clint likes his run-on sentences just as much as his 1911's:tongue:

I'm for world Peace:hippie:...
...no, I'm not a democrat, lol.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

isaacdahl said:


> Good ole' Clint likes his run-on sentences just as much as his 1911's:tongue:
> 
> I'm for world Peace:hippie:...
> ...no, I'm not a democrat, lol.


Thats the truth,More like a run on paragraph lol.


----------



## FLORIDA GATOR (Mar 10, 2012)

i like that idea!!!!!!!!!!


parkerd said:


> Stay in my house...And make my yard look like normandy beach... Then pick em off with the 06 and AR.. And for some CQB and stopping power 44 mag!


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Little thing called a NUKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

This^^^ :wink:


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Or its called hand grenade while your on the roof.Just let them all pile up and blow them away just like the glitches on blackops zombies lol.


----------



## PGidley (Jul 18, 2009)

I'll stay up here in a remote area of Canada and defend my turf from the invading Americans being pursued by a herd of Zombies!

Winchester Sx3 with a mag extension and many, many flats of 00 buck.


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Just remember jesus was a zombie too..... And this is where I'll be staying


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

.22 is all you need, and thats my fute hous


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey I aint in this for grammar class, I know how to use proper grammer, I just dont care to use it all the time lol!
ya and I dont even own a 1911 hahaha! 
and actually its just a really long sentence with a lot of commas which could be replaced with a period. if I had to speak all of that I'd have to replace some commas w/periods.


isaacdahl said:


> Good ole' Clint likes his run-on sentences just as much as his 1911's:tongue:
> 
> I'm for world Peace:hippie:...
> ...no, I'm not a democrat, lol.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

srsbznz said:


> Just remember jesus was a zombie too..... And this is where I'll be staying
> 
> View attachment 1319222


Thats awesome looking. Ultimate fortress. Needs a few guns on the windows!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont mind... ******* 8))))))))


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

flynh97 said:


> Thats awesome looking. Ultimate fortress. Needs a few guns on the windows!


That is crazy,i think i might have to do that to my house.lol


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ats right!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im going to have to pick up a 9mm and get some zombie max ammo from hornady for the apocalypse


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah i saw that ammo at Cabelas like 2 weeks ago and i was happy to see that they didnt put a premium on the ammo just because it said "zombiemax". There was also some zombie survival tips on the box haha.


----------



## rex1977 (Oct 28, 2010)

Stay away from the walking dead people. They are magnets for trouble. 
I am taking over a cruise ship.


----------



## Bear-Instinct98 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sit back and relax at my house, no worries i live in the country with enough guns and ammo to give all of my family (8) 3 guns and about 50 rounds a gun


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I read most of this... Had to say it made me laugh. Hahaha


----------

